# Two weeks away from kidding but no bag?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

My doe is two weeks away from kidding but shows very little change to her bag. Her teats have elongated and are pointing down more but there doesn't seem to be much milk production, if any.

I'm pretty sure she is bred. Her belly has grown alot, she acts different and we have seen movement on her right side. Her girly parts are beggining to swell some as well. 

I understand some will bag up last minute but should we some growth by now? She is due the 17th or 18th of this month.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Is it her first kidding? Some literally don't bag up until they are kidding, and you'd never know they were bred if you only went by the udder.
I have a veteran doe and while last year she was bagging a month and a half before her kids, she's due in 24 days and still hasn't started bagging up yet.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It's true, some don't form udder till the last minute.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It is her first time. She has a ton of hair that may make it harder for me to see as well... The fluffy, kinky kind so I was thinking of taking some of it off so it will be less clean up after kidding. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I just had to shave all three of mine to "find" their udders. I took it down to a quarter inch just around their bum/udder/back of legs & tail. My take on it...it's too cold this year. Even my early bagger has close to nothing. just a little handfull and some swollen teats. they are all confirmed bred by biopryn and one is due Valentines day! I figure its too cold and they have an interest in keeping that udder up high and warm until they need it. Just a thought...but mine are doing the same thing.


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a ff due next week and has not bagged yet she lost her plug Saturday kids are moving good.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

Mine are doing the same thing. No bags, all due before March, two of them bagged up a good month in advance last year and the other two are ff with no udder whatsoever.
I agree, too cold, whether this is the cause or not, it's still WAY to cold and snowy up here.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm not sure what it is, my girls are due at the end of February and throughout March, none are working on bagging up yet (except the one boer doe...), then I went to visit a friend the other day, and her does aren't due until the beginning of April and they already have pretty good size udders going on. And it's warm during the day, but still freezes at night. I think it was colder last year though...


----------

